
Show HN: TANX – WebGL online tank battle game - ovenchips
https://tanx.io
======
edoceo
Wish the WASD was lined up with the skewed layout, feels "crooked" to me

------
perilunar
Nice!

Just needs some bots for when there's no one else around.

